# Back after a year break from home roasting



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

After more than 20 years of home roasting (3 popcorn poppers, 2 Hearthware Precision roasters, and in the past 11 years - Gene Cafe), last year I tried cupping my own roasts and was horrified to find they taste like burned rubber. Until then I thought they were fine and was happy to roast everything to the beginning of the second crack. However, after the cupping experience I couldn't un-notice the burnt flavours and decided to take a break and see what commercially roasted coffees taste like.

In this year I tried different roasters and varied roast levels. I tried to learn more about roasting and pay attention to what I like. I generally found that really dark coffees cut through milk nicely but often were harsh for me. Medium roasts were not harsh, but I found them weak in milk. Based on the experience, I recently tried roasting again and am much happier with the results. The break gave me reference and helped me narrow down the roast level I prefer (I think it is medium-dark, but every person has their own idea; I usually stop 1.5-2 minutes after the beginning of the first crack. I Will try to move to measuring from the end of the crack from now - and not reach second crack).

I thought I might be put off by the difference in quality, but now I think I like my home roasts better than what I bought roasted. So happy to be back! 🙂


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Doram Welcome back to home roasting...I think it can be great to still order the odd commercial roast, but nothing beats experimenting with your own roasts.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> I think it can be great to still order the odd commercial roast, but nothing beats experimenting with your own roasts.


 For starters, for the first time I ordered both roasted and green of the same beans from Coffee Compass. I have been buying from them for 10 years and never thought to do it before and have some reference to how it 'should be' roasted. Lesson learned, lol.


----------

